# Entering GPS coords into hummingbird



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

If you have coordinates can they be typed into a hbird then goto that spot? I have a 798c si. I have never had the need to do this before but someone gave me some coordinates to try. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

topwater,
Go to the humminbird web site and look up your model, then download the manual for it and i am sure there are instructions on how to input gps numbers in your way point area on the finder.

Ron


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

On mine I have to create a waypoint , then edit the numbers for it and it will take you where you want to go, hope this helps, Mike


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Cool, thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Entering one on the unit (by creating one and editing it as F2 said) works... but if you have a few of them to do you might want to download HumminbirdPC from the Humminbird website and use it to create new WPs. (you can cut-n-paste them this way if you have the coordinates in electronic form already.)


----------

